# Happy 51st B-day Wesley Snipes!



## Stickgrappler (Aug 1, 2013)

Man, all these celebrity action stars/martial artists all have a bday so close together LOL

Yesterday Snipes turned 51!

I made some GIFs from Passenger 57 to celebrate - enjoy







6 more here
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/happy-51st-birthhday-wesley-snipes.html






5 more here
http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/08/wesley-snipes-passenger-57-gif-set-2.html


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2013)

Always bet on Wesley Snipes!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^

lololol


----------



## seasoned (Aug 1, 2013)

Always liked him. Haven't seen him in moves of TV in a long time though.


----------

